# Fast Passes- Change Days Ease of [spammer]



## jordnall (Apr 2, 2015)

We have our fast passes set up for one day at Epcot. Depending on the weather we may decide to change the day we go to Epcot (we are there a week).

Anyone have experience in changing fast passes to a different day? We are a family of 3. We would be able to decide 3-5 days out.

______
[spam link removed]


----------



## Gracey (Apr 2, 2015)

??????????


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 2, 2015)

I've been at Disney and cancelled FPs when we had a change of plans for parks and I hope others do too so people can get what they need. I know in a Disney video they tried to show you can change your Fps to fit your plans as your tour the park throughout the day. So I think situations like yours are common. Hopefully you'll still be able to get the rides you want. They also have kiosks on property to get FPs.


----------



## chunkygal (Apr 8, 2015)

you can, but the question of what is available is the key. During Easter week many days FP's are at capacity days ahead, so if you chane your plans, please cancel for others, but does not mean you will get what you want.


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 8, 2015)

You can definitely change it.  I've changed FP selections day of.

The potential issue is non-availability of FPs that late.  I've changed mine the day before and have had problems with the headliners not being available anymore.


----------



## STEVIE (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi,
We are going to Disney the week of Memorial Day, staying off Disney property. I have not yet bought our park tickets. We have not been to Disney in several years. Reading this, it sounds like it is almost impossible to enjoy the rides unless using fast pass. Is that true? Also, how does it work to purchase fast pass tickets ahead of time?
Please explain, thank you, Sue


----------



## ailin (Apr 8, 2015)

susgar said:


> Hi,
> We are going to Disney the week of Memorial Day, staying off Disney property. I have not yet bought our park tickets. We have not been to Disney in several years. Reading this, it sounds like it is almost impossible to enjoy the rides unless using fast pass. Is that true? Also, how does it work to purchase fast pass tickets ahead of time?
> Please explain, thank you, Sue



FastPass+ is free, you just have to buy park tickets in advance and link them online.  Since you're staying off-site, you can do that 30 days in advance (on-site is 60 days).  You can pick 3 per day in the same park (hope that info is still current).

There are certain rides that FP+ is very useful for if you don't want to wait a long time, and then there are other ones where it's not so necessary.  The new 7 Dwarfs Mine Train you would definitely want to have one.  Toy Story Mania also comes to mind since I had trouble changing that one a few days in advance.  Check out the crowd calendar for which park to go to on which day: 

http://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/crowd-calendar#


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 8, 2015)

susgar said:


> Hi,
> We are going to Disney the week of Memorial Day, staying off Disney property. I have not yet bought our park tickets. We have not been to Disney in several years. Reading this, it sounds like it is almost impossible to enjoy the rides unless using fast pass. Is that true? Also, how does it work to purchase fast pass tickets ahead of time?
> Please explain, thank you, Sue



Well, you can get on any ride -- you just have to wait in the standard line which on crowded days could mean 60-75 minute wait.  Even before FP+, this happens -- unless you know the system well and have runners that retrieves FPs around the park for everyone.

If you get at the park at rope drop, it is still possible to get on the popular rides if you plan your day well.

FP+ is not for sale.  Once you have MYW tickets, you can register online and start scheduling your FP+.  For off site guests, I think it's 30 days (not sure).  For on-site guests, it's 60 days.


----------



## Inhislove (Apr 9, 2015)

As an disney annual passholder, I will tell you that the big ticket EPCOT attractions are generally available a few days out. 

Everyone can use fastpass- even those who purchase tickets that day. It is WAY better to purchase in advance and link with My Disney Experience, however. Your park time is very valuable! 

Easywdw.com is my favorite crowd calendar site, and he has very detailed PDFs for each park that even tell you what to expect in terms of waits all day long depending on crowd levels. Check it out!


----------



## Inhislove (Apr 9, 2015)

As an disney annual passholder, I will tell you that the big ticket EPCOT attractions are generally available a few days out. 

Everyone can use fastpass- even those who purchase tickets that day. It is WAY better to purchase in advance and link with My Disney Experience, however. Your park time is very valuable! It is nice to have 3 attractions you can visit with no lines.

Easywdw.com is my favorite crowd calendar site, and he has very detailed PDFs for each park that even tell you what to expect in terms of waits all day long depending on crowd levels.


----------



## chunkygal (Apr 10, 2015)

thanks for the easywdw reference. I will check it out!


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Apr 10, 2015)

Great tips from everyone here for you, jordnall! I find it very easy to both select and change my FP's from my iPhone on the MDE app. I agree that buying your park admission in advance and then selecting your FP's in advance is very, very helpful. Also great advice to be at park openings to knock out some of the most popular attractions, especially if you were not able to snag a FP for them.

Have fun!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 10, 2015)

Jumping in this thread late but there is no ability to actually change existing fast pass selections to a different day. You can only change selections or times within the same day. The alternative is to cancel and then choose the correct day and new selections and times.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2015)

Please note that the original post was from a *spammer*, who has been banned.  However, several people had already responded, so the post was not deleted.


----------

